

Positioning ACM for an Open Access Future - jtanderson
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2013/2/160170-positioning-acm-for-an-open-access-future/fulltext

======
scott_s
Initial reaction: I am heartened to hear that they are discussing open access
at a high level in the ACM, but I'm disappointed that this approach isn't
enough. I hope, however, that this is just a step towards true open access.

~~~
jtanderson
Yeah that's pretty much what I thought. They have some nice plans laid out,
but as long as it gets more discussion and ideas coming out into the open I'll
be happy. Any real solution to this will necessarily have to be long-term, it
seems.

